# Flickr Photo Embedding



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Do you think Flickr is a better format than Imugr. Imugr really seems to mess up the size of my photos and distort clarity.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I'm trying to find the article I read with some good comparisons. I briefly considered Imgur, but it is more likely to be blocked by school or corporate networks because it was the primary photo hosting platform for Reddit, which despite its good subreddits, has a lot of tasteless and NSFW content.

I wanted to use iCloud, since all my photos are already there, but embedding was awkward and the links seemed to be temporary.

I only chose Flickr after it was sold to SmugMug, which is a professional photo hosting service. I like the interface, and I don't think I will exceed a thousand photos, but if I do, I would pay the nominal fee.

I considered Google Photos, but I spend too much time in the Google ecosystem for school IT, so I wanted my hobby stuff somewhere else. I didn't want to have to think about my work google account vs my personal one. But it does seem like a good solution too.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> I'm trying to find the article I read with some good comparisons. I briefly considered Imgur, but it is more likely to be blocked by school or corporate networks because it was the primary photo hosting platform for Reddit, which despite its good subreddits, has a lot of tasteless and NSFW content.
> 
> I wanted to use iCloud, since all my photos are already there, but embedding was awkward and the links seemed to be temporary.
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you, Ill look into these other options.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> Do you think Flickr is a better format than Imugr. Imugr really seems to mess up the size of my photos and distort clarity.


I haven't noticed those issues with Flickr. Been using it for a very long time. 

@Streetwise

i'll just add some info to the nice instructional write up you did.

Most of the time if I'm embedding a single or a few photos and I don't want people to see my entire flickr account. To do this I use the download button, not the share/BBCode. Once you click the download button, it states "view all sizes" When you click that you can simply choose a size. I then right click the image and copy the image address and use the TPT "insert image" icon in the thread. 

It doesn't matter if the image is public or private. People will just see the one image. There's nothing to change or edit.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

@Asteroid, I would like to update my post with your option. Can you tell me if you tried this on desktop, mobile, or both?

I think the 3rd-party site option works for the same reason your technique works.

This was the video for that tip, although the site has moved to the new address I shared:


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey @Streetwise I was using it only on the desktop and I saw it works for anything private or public. i started do it that way so I didn't have to share my whole flickr account and their was no editing of the link since it was purely for that specific photo.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Test of private image, right-click copy of download link, after choosing size:










Edit: Added IMG tags.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Streetwise said:


> Test of private image, right-click copy of download link, after choosing size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you use the insert pic icon at top, paste in address you copied and say OK it will add the IMG tags for you.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I wanted to test if the private link would expire, but it remains. When I switch from public to private, it did kill the link of this image in a different thread.

Now I am going to try making it public again, and see what happens.


----------

